# NPN Sunflower fuzz build



## estimated_eyes (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey all,

I'm building the Sunflower Fuzz but using NPN silicon transitors instead on PNP.

I found another thread in which the following necessary changes were provided:

Omit C5 and IC1
Install jumper from Pin 8 to Pin 5 of unpopulated IC1 (this will give you a +9V rail, no need to fool with SW)
Reverse all remaining electrolytics
Install jumper across pads 1 and 2 of Sundial control.
Ensure pinouts of Q1 and Q2 are correct

I'm an hoping someone will be able to clarify for me....

Is the Sundial pot completed omitted from the build when using NPN transistors?

Or is the Jumper across pads 1 and 2 of the Sundial pot done with the pot mounted to the PCB?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 5, 2020)

It all makes sense except disabling the SUNDIAL control.  I can't think of a good reason to do that.  You might have to replace R3 with a jumper if you can't find the sweet spot on the bias trimmer.  Which transistors are you going to use?


----------



## estimated_eyes (Jun 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> It all makes sense except disabling the SUNDIAL control.  I can't think of a good reason to do that.  You might have to replace R3 with a jumper if you can't find the sweet spot on the bias trimmer.  Which transistors are you going to use?



My understanding was that when using Silicon transistors in this build, it basically renders the Sundial control useless. That control was supposed to be used for NPN Ge transistors for adjustments to compensate for temperature in conjunction with the internal bias.

Now I have read that the Sundial control can be included on this build, but that it 1. won't change much when adjusting, and 2. can introduce a lot of noise into the circuit?

I was going to use BC108b's and c's and play around with socketing the two. I also have a 2n2222 and 2n3906 on hand.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 5, 2020)

Kinda begs the question, if you don't want PNP, don't want germanium and are willing to throw away the SUNDIAL knob, why are you building a Sunflower?  Thre are plenty of Si FF boards available.

2N3906 is PNP, won't work.


----------



## estimated_eyes (Jun 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Kinda begs the question, if you don't want PNP, don't want germanium and are willing to throw away the SUNDIAL knob, why are you building a Sunflower?  Thre are plenty of Si FF boards available.
> 
> 2N3906 is PNP, won't work.



I'm learning 

It was never a matter of 'dont wants' or 'willing to throw aways', I realized after I had the parts that I was basically building a silicon fuzz face. The questions I was asking were how to make it work with what I've got.

I appreciate you offering advice and helping!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 5, 2020)

estimated_eyes said:


> I'm learning
> 
> It was never a matter of 'dont wants' or 'willing to throw aways', I realized after I had the parts that I was basically building a silicon fuzz face. The questions I was asking were how to make it work with what I've got.
> 
> I appreciate you offering advice and helping!



The SUNDIAL _does _do something.  Watch this video: JHS Fuzz Face Mod

You should make SUNDIAL 10K for more range.  Yes, it will make a scratchy noise when you turn it, that's normal and doesn't affect the sound when you're playing.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 5, 2020)

BTW, I'm not advocating doing everything Josh does to the FF, but it does demonstrate what the SUNDIAL pot will do in an FF.


----------



## estimated_eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for the help @Chuck D. Bones !


----------

